# Feedback on web streamed golf course videos.



## Philtv (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello,

I've created this new site and would be very interested in some feedback. It's basically a site that has web-streamed video of, so far, two courses in the West Midlands in the UK.

Do these videos help you as a golfer?

What would you like to see included?

And finally, do you know of any clubs that would be interested in getting there course on there?

Just follow the link below. You will need a broadband connection to view the videos.

*www.webevision.co.uk*

Many thanks 

Phil Broom


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

way to go. 

Sign up
Post a self-promo article immediately
Post said self-promo article a second time

Not a good way to intro yourself


----------

